

Ask HN: Which startups have been accepted into YC S12? - kjemperud

I do understand that a lot of them are currently in stealth mode, and might not have a website or even a name yet. However, as probably more people do, I'd like to know about the founders, main concepts (if not in super stealth mode), etc of companies accepted.<p>Congratulations to everyone lucky enough to make it :)
======
kjemperud
I first turned to Quora to figure this out
([http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Which-startups-have-
been-a...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/Which-startups-have-been-
accepted-into-Y-Combinator-S12)), but I hope HN is the right crowd to ask. If
you're curious too, please consider upvoting!

